# Pigeon on Windowsill



## HayzBCFC (Apr 26, 2014)

I am wondering if you can help please, there is this pigeon that goes on my nieboughers window sill, and shifts back and fourth from there's to mine, I can't get close enough to see if he is a wild one or he belongs to someone, as when ever I try and get close he flys aways.

I am wonder why is he doing such odd behavoior, I have never seen anything like this, he is out the now, snuggled up into the corner of the I window sill, he flies away at dawn, but comes back at sunset, I'm worried that he maybe lost, and I'm also worried as next door have cats, and they've killed pigeons before, and I don't want them harming this one. Is there away I could get him down, so I can try and check to see if he has a number?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Does he sleep on the window sill at night? If he does you can go over with a flashlight and shine it in his eyes. You will be able to pick him up and make plans from there. Don't worry, they don't bite. I bet he was someones pet that got out and is trying to get back in thru the windows. He most likely is lost.


----------

